# Makeup Camps?!?! (teens or aspiring professional makeup artists)



## sass-swatch (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Specktra Community! I'm new here lol, still getting used to the forum format. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	BUT ANYWAYS.

  	I'm really into makeup, as most of you probably are. I have a special interest in pro makeup artistry. I'm really trying desperately to find some kind of cosmetics camp / makeup artistry classes that are reliable in the USA. Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated. You guys rock! 

  	xoxo


----------

